# Ok so im...



## Jsin (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Ok so im 19 have my lisence and a 1.4 megan *peace of crap ino*

currently insured by RAC at £600 as 3rd driver but i want to start gettin my own NCB if i insure the megan its almost £3000 so what do i do get do i get a renault clio or the almity shit corsa so i can insure it an build up a NCB or go get my self a skyline and insure it with one of the companies that do it cheap ?

its kinda doin my brain right in cuz i want a skyline so much im in love with them and i cant get my hands on one anytime soon i dont think its so jobbies  

thnks


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Start at the bottom and work your way up mate. 

How many 19 year olds do you know that own Skylines? 

How many 19 year olds do you know who are mature enough to own a powerful car like a Skyline? 

No dig at you directly mate, but there are so many rich-boys who get bought fast cars when they are quite simply _too youngp_. 3 months later the car is smashed up and somebody is in hospital. 

Your best bet is to buy a really cheap car like a Pug 205 1.4 that will cost you maybe £200, you can insure 3rd party fire and theft in your own name, and is relatively nippy. Drive it for a year or two, then upgrade. 

When you've got 3 years NCB then consider buying something a lot quicker. Clio 172 or similar. Then when you've learned to drive that properly, get your 5 years NCB and get your Skyline. 

I waited until I was 23 with 5 years NCB before I got mine. And it's well worth the wait, trust me.


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

got my skyline at 20 and paid the earth in insurance, but i now have it fairly low as not claimed in last 2 1/2 years.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

xaero1 said:


> Start at the bottom and work your way up mate.
> 
> How many 19 year olds do you know that own Skylines?
> 
> ...




I totally agree i was after a fast car when i was young but you really need a good variety of cars to learn how to drive a quick car well. I've had a Renault 5 GT Turbo, which taught me so much about car mechanics and turbo charging (due to the fact i was always working on it because it was built by people who smell of onions and garlic!) and then i got the bug for rear wheel drive and got an MR2 turbo, probably not the best as it was very weighty at the rear but a great car, had these both for two years each to build up NCB and experience and then after 6months away in afghanistan i had enough cash to get an R32 GTR and haven't looked back since as i love it! It was everything i thought a skyline would be and then some, it was worth the wait!!:wavey:


----------



## Jsin (Apr 24, 2007)

ah yeh u guys are right.

but now the question is ... what car do i get so its cheep insurance that i can afford one of my mates mates has a 1.9 tdi pug 206 an hes 20 but has been drivin for a year an a half he pays £90 a month and thats after bein caught steeling a car,had a crash an something eals and its still only £90 a month i need something similer to his rate any ideas?


----------

